# Point a Muslim “trans-migrant” to Jesus Christ.



## Pergamum (May 18, 2012)

From a friend:



> Merauke, Papua - Indonesia





> *THE MERAUKE COMMUNITY CENTER*
> 
> The Indonesian government has enabled the homesteading of its largest island, Papua, by largely Muslim “trans-migrants” from other over-populated cities.
> 
> ...



A great ministry opportunity.

Message me if you are interested.

Watch the videos near the bottom.


----------

